# Things are Warming Up At Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
April 16, 2018*

*Things are Warming Up*​
Itâ€™s the middle of April, and that simply means weâ€™re in the midst of changing times with regards to our coastal fishing conditions. Each day will continue to be longer than the one before, and the amount of sunlight each day will be growing. Weâ€™ll start seeing longer periods of increasing warmth, and the cooler water temperatures of wintertime shall begin to warm slowly on almost a daily basis resulting in surface readings that may reach as high as the mid-70â€™s.

The first section of the bay to begin feeling full effects of this annual warming trend will be the flats areas along tapering shorelines. The springtime sunlight projecting across these shallows will begin bringing these waters alive once again by attracting different species of baitfish and predators alike. In as such, successful anglers will be those who head for a few of their favorite shallow water shorelines this month, looking for pods of active baitfish huddled tightly above a grassy mud or sand bottom.

This is always a great time for enjoying the strong redfish action that we generally see during this period of transition, as the reds are typically found following the bait to the warming shallows ahead of the trout. But after a consistent warming trend lasting three or four days, you can almost bet that the trout will be close behind, as theyâ€™re not about to let the redfish have all the food.

Now that spring is underway, weâ€™re going to be recognizing some of the windiest times of the year, and the winds will appear to increase each week with the approaching warmer months. Wind speed and direction can often dictate success or failure based upon what decisions you make, so donâ€™t be anxious to cancel your day on the water simply because the wind happens to be blowing at an increasingly high rate of speed. On heavy wind days along our portion of the coast, look for protection provided by the many miles of Matagorda Island shoreline â€" thereâ€™s countless sand bars, points, coves, and leeward positions to choose from that offer protection while wade fishing. Until next time, have fun out there, and be careful!

*In The Newsâ€¦*
*CCA Donations - *http://www.bayflatslodge.com/cca-donations
_Suncoast Post-Tension_
Bay Flats Lodge would like to thank Suncoast Post-Tension for donating $1,000 to CCA Texas and Building Conservation Trust. We at Bay Flats Lodge will match this donation of $1,000. 
To assure a better fishery and habitat for our future, when you visit Bay Flats Lodge and make a donation to Building Conservation Trust (BCT) Coastal Conservation Associationâ€™s Habitat Program, Bay Flats Lodge will match your donation. These donations fund grassroots-driven projects that achieve one or more of five key objectives: Restore degraded habitats; Create new habitats; Advance the science of coastal habitat and marine fisheries conservation; Foster habitat stewardship; and Educate coastal communities on the value of conservation.
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/cca-donations

*New Guide at Bay Flats Lodge*
_Captain Heath Borchert_
Weâ€™d like to send out a big warm welcome to Captain Heath Borchert. Weâ€™re excited to have him among our lineup of professional guides at Bay Flats Lodge, and we trust he is mutually excited about his new role with us.






​
Heath grew up in central Texas fishing the freshwater lakes and rivers of the hill country with his grandparents. But because they loved all types of fishing, they would always make springtime and summertime trips to the coast to enjoy some saltwater action also. Thatâ€™s where Capt. Heath became hooked on the pull of broad-shouldered redfish, and the shaking heads of trophy speckled trout.

Heath moved to the coastal city of Victoria, Texas, in his early 20â€™s, which gave him a lot more time to fish coastal waters, and that is when he started becoming quite familiar with the Port Oâ€™Connor area. As he became more and more knowledgeable of the Coastal Bend region, Capt. Heath gave up the use of live bait, as he turned in his shrimp for artificial lures. He had discovered thereâ€™s no other sensation in the world quite equal to the thrill he received as he watched his top water plugs being engulfed by big yellow-mouthed sow trout, and heâ€™s been tossing lures ever since.

Living on the coast and becoming a part of itâ€™s culture has allowed Capt. Heath to share his personal fishing knowledge and experiences with his own family and children, and has also made it possible for him to pursue teaching other people what he has learned in his many years of fishing. After thirty years in the oilfield and trucking industries, Capt. Heath now enjoys fishing as a professional fishing guide at Bay Flats Lodge. If youâ€™re searching for a nice day out on the water with a truly qualified and skillful expert, look no further than to Capt. Heath Borchert. He currently offices out of a new 2018 24â€™ Tran Cat, and heâ€™s ready and willing to help you and your guests enjoy all that is to be offered by our superior San Antonio Bay fishery. It doesnâ€™t matter if you have never fished, or whether you happen to be a seasoned saltwater veteran, Capt. Heath will most certainly have something helpful to offer. Request Capt. Heath during your next stay at Bay Flats Lodge!

*Upcoming Events:* 
*May 17th - Combat Marine Outdoors*
In Barkettâ€™s absence, Bay Flats Lodge has volunteered to serve as host to this yearâ€™s annual luncheon event for the Combat Marine Outdoors organization. Their program serves as a vehicle to demonstrate to these Marines, Sailors, and other service members that there are tens of thousands of patriotic Americans who truly care about these brave warriors and are willing to show their appreciation and support by providing once-in-a-lifetime outdoor adventures in some of the most incredible places in the world. It will be our honor and our privilege to host the members of such a fine organization.

*CCA Texas - S.T.A.R. Tournament 2018*
_May 26th through September 3rd, 2018_
Just like your lure presentation, CCA is always working to improve the CCA Texas STAR Tournament. This year we are rolling out our brand new CCA Texas Guides Division. The addition of this division DOES NOT affect any other part of the tournament and guides are still ineligible in other divisions. It is the hope of Texas STAR and CCA Texas to be able to reward Texas fishing guides who support marine conservation, and empower them to help recruit more anglers into the CCA mission through this new division. The division winner will be taking home a new 26â€™ Mowdy Cat, Mercury 225hp ProXS OptiMax outboard, and custom Coastline trailer. 
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/cca-donations

*Today's Featured Special:*
*BFL's Grass Roots Wade Fishing with Lures Special*
Our original customer base of the mid-1990's consisted primarily of customers who loved to wade fish with artificial bait, and it was that clientele which stood as the foundation upon which we have grown Bay Flats Lodge into the company it has become today. In recognition of our grass roots, we're getting back to the basics this year by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. Beginning April 1, 2018, when you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip FREE. 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018






​
*Hereâ€™s What Some of Our Recent Guests Had To Sayâ€¦*
_Capt. Cooper Hartmann is a great guy - I'd like to fish with I'm again! The food was above average, especially the sandwiches for the boat lunch, and the steak dinner was delicious! The outdoor fire rings are one of the coolest setups I've ever seen! Overall great experience, and I can't wait to come back to duck hunt and to fish again! Such a cool place! - *Otto S. 4/16/18*

Everyone was very nice and courteous. Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt was great - he was fun to fish with! The meals were fantastic, and the facility was top-notch! I could not have asked for anything more. Great experience - I am certainly going back! - *Mark C. 4/16/18*

Capt. Harold Dworaczyk, Capt. Jason Wagenfehr, and Capt. Steve Boldt were easy going and eager to please both days. Good employees are hard to find, and even harder to keep. You've done a great job of doing that! All that I met represented your organization well! - *Ed C. 4/12/18*

I cannot say enough positive things about this place. Excellent experience here with my dad on a trip this spring. Incredible staff! Delicious food fit for a king! Perfect comfortable sleeping quarters! Great guides! Outstanding boat rigs! Five-star operation for sure! Even if you come back without fish or fowl, you still win by getting to experience Bay Flats Lodge! - *Logan J. 4/11/18*_

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Tuesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny with gusty winds. High 79F. Winds S at 20 to 30 mph.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.06 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High 78F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly to mostly cloudy. High 77F. Winds ENE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Partly cloudy skies with gusty winds. High 76F. Winds ESE at 20 to 30 mph. Winds could occasionally gust over 40 mph.
*Saturday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny. High 72F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
A weak to moderate onshore flow will develop this morning, strengthening this afternoon. Southeast to southerly flow will increase to moderate to strong levels tonight into Tuesday as surface low pressure deepens over the Southern Plains. Advisory conditions will be possible late tonight into Tuesday. Onshore winds are expected to relax by Wednesday and Thursday. Isolated showers and thunderstorms will be possible Thursday and Friday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 71.1 degrees
Seadrift 68.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 69.1 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Big bash.*

Thank you!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Solid Trout*

Big thanks to my buddy Ric Mccauley for letting me run his boat while mineâ€™s in the shop. Might just have to keep it if this pattern continues. Bit of a struggle at first, but we moved around a little and found a solid trout bite. Chris, John, and Kyle managed a solid box of trout to 18â€, and added four very healthy sheepshead to the mix. Half day tomorrow with this group, hoping the boat keeps us on a lucky streak.

Captain Todd Jones
Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*We Mean Business*

Thanks again folks!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

www.BayFlatsLodge.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you!*

Explore more afternoon fishing.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Few more action shots from this afternoons session*

Thanks


----------

